# Lacquer over a Painted Finish....



## BLarge

I have a knife box that I have painted to match our kitchen color scheme (my wife if particular!), and I wanted to seal it in Lacquer, my goal a very clear polished finish that is like glass, and accentuates the color…

Questions, since I have never used Lacquer:

1. Can I use Lacqeur over Enamel Paint?
2. Will Lacquer make my Green box look blue, are they all tinted?
3. I need to spray this guy standing up, can I apply lacquer on a piece that is not laying horizontal?
4. Do I need to sand the paint and abrade is before I apply the coats? I read that Lacquer needs something to bond to.

Any thoughts would be appreciate, thank you!


----------



## BillWhite

DON'T USE LACQUER!! Did ya get that? I use a water based poly over paint/glaze, etc. Modern Masters is the stuff I use.
Lacquer and the associated solvents will cause the paint to wrinkle/explode/crinkle, look crappy. Don't mix solvent-based finishes. That said, I'm usin' more water based stuff 'cause it is soooo much easier to clean up afterwards.
Bill


----------



## BLarge

So Bill, would I be better off tinting lacquer?.... Can I get any kind of even coating with a tinted brush able lacquer?


----------



## cabs4less

IF you can spray laq is the way to go I have use it over everything with out any problems the trick is and always is when your mixing solvents to let each layer dry if not cure If you used enamel paint then give it two to three days to harden
Every clear coat except some water base adds an amber tone so I would test the laq to see what the color change is if its a good quality laq there shouldnt be much of a change.
You can spray laq on surfaces in any orientation just be mindful of how much you apply thinner coats are always better
You can scuff the surface wit some 320 or higher to help the laq bite better 
To get the glass like surface DO NOT USE water based top coat it is to easy to rub through layers while rubbing out
I would apply fours coats or more and let it cure depending on the type of laq that could be two days or two weeks and then rub the finish out you can get some great rub out tips from youtube or goolge just use finer and finer grits till you get the sheen you want


----------



## cabs4less

OH and if you havent painted it yet then yeah use tinted laq then clear coat with clear laq and that will eliminate your need to let the the paint cure just let it dry and keep on spraying


----------



## longgone

Spray lacquer will work fine over a painted surface. I have used spray lacquer over paint before with no problems. make sure the paint is completely dry and light sand with 320 grit. Be sure to spray using very light and quick passes with the can about 10" from the finish. Never try to spray on too much for quick results. 
Your finished project will come out just fine.


----------



## BLarge

Thanks, gents….

Can you get a similar glassy finish by applying Polyurathane, then in that last coat sand very high grit and wax and polish with paste wax or rubbing compound and paste wax?

I would think with 4-5 coats of poly, you could get a nice build-

Problem is I don't have a spray booth, so I often spray outside on nice days…. That is not ideal, but right now it is the best I can do


----------



## cabs4less

I spray outside to but only wit laq poly takes way to long to dry hours instead of minutes. And you would have to let it cure two to three weeks before rub out and skip the rub compound you can get a pack of assorted fine grit wet dry from autozone and other stores like that that contain grit up to 2000 and pick up a 2500 and 3000 grit thats high enough honeslty i rarely go past 2000. The wax is more for a semi or satin sheen not a true high gloss


----------

